# Wine room upgrade



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 6, 2014)

Well i've been making wine for a year now and feel quietly confident that this hobby is here to stay (completely hooked ). I've therefore decided to give the current wine room an upgrade in the next couple of weeks i have off work. So here's the current picture of the room. The angle makes it a little hard to photograph but will try a post pictures of the progress every couple of days. Not wishing to spend loads of money im going to try an incorporate the current wine racks into a frame with some type of display feature....


----------



## Flem (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks good so far. Make sure you secure the racks to a wall to prevent them from falling over. The higher you go, the more unstable they become. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 9, 2014)

*Progress*

Thanks Mike, this project will definitely need securing to the wall!
Couple of pics uploaded. Wall painted and blue rectangles done by previous owner now eradicated. Today will start the first main frame so hopefully will post something tonight and those interested can see what i have planned.


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 10, 2014)

The first frame is now built and a 90 bottle wine racks i bought on ebay for £55 is placed on top with another one at its feet. A wine display shelf is placed above the bottom rack allowing me to gaze proudly down on my collection.....


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

VERY NICE!!!!! 

Do you plan on this being a place to do some sippin, or just meant for storing wine? 

In other words, are you planning to get a flat-screen and some cumfy chairs?


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 11, 2014)

Cheers John, sounds like a plan, sadly after ive finished there wont be much room for TV and sofa....hmmm maybe need to work on the wife into letting me have a different room next year 
Been busy today have finished frame and sides, varnished in warm aok and even had time to slips some reds on (hope there not stuck to the varnish tomorrow!)
Start on the second frame tomorrow

Will


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

very nicely done.....congrats.


----------



## wildvines (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice!! Can't wait to finally get my own wine room done!


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
Been busy with normal wine jobs so only had time to build the second frame the last couple of days but heres the progress.
Now sitting down with a nice bottle of malbec....


----------



## horacegoeskiing (Feb 15, 2014)

All done! and ive put up an end rack for ageing before moving to the main racks.
Minor jobs left to do is insulate the window with Celotex Insulation Board to stop the sunlight coming in and hopefully keep the temperature down in the summer, change the lighting and put up some wine themed pictures


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 15, 2014)

Very nice craftsmanship !!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 15, 2014)

Impressive!


----------

